# Roof sealant - spray/spread



## tinner666 (Mar 14, 2005)

They don't make one, unless you want to use Spraymax. Otherwise, remove the existing shingles and install new ones. :thumbsup:


----------



## Ed the Roofer (Jan 27, 2007)

The one that Tinner referred to would be a complete sprayed on roof system, complete with insulating values to be reckoned with.

Another that I had heard about, is called PACE, but I honestly have NEVER heard any feedback about the results of using this.

I ran into another contractors bid about 30 years ago, which offered this coating sealant, but it did not seem like a long term solution to me at that time, so I have no rating of referral for the product, just a name to throw in for you to investigate on your own.

A job done, "The Right Way", as Tinner suggested would provide much more value for your investment.

Ed


----------



## adelaide11 (Apr 3, 2009)

I think combination of old and new will look weird. So the better choice will be to get the new ones as per your requirement. Withdraw the old ones carefully so that you did not damage any old ones and than put the new ones at there.

I am sure some extra money can bring the new charm.

________________
roofing contractors | roof repairs | roof replacement


----------



## P550 (Apr 11, 2009)

I'm looking for the same thing, and came across this http://chirienterprise.com/Roof-It/Roof-It.html . I have not tried it yet so I don't know whether it works or not. I ordered a sample and should receive it shortly, I'll write back when I get it and tinker with it.


----------



## Bricktownguy (Mar 31, 2009)

whats the verdict p550?? What is it like?


Anyone used this? http://www.usehickson.com/BlackKnight/Roofing/ClearWaterproofRoofCoating.shtml

Or this? http://www.nationwidecoatings.com/bro-pac.htm

or? http://www.hytechsales.com/prod60.html


If anyone has reccomendations OR has used similar products.... please advise of your outcome and provide full product names, please.


----------



## Slyfox (Jun 13, 2008)

All of these products are designed for use on built up / single ply low sloped roofing (Commercial Grade).

Shingle roofs have a different design & breathing process and coating them with any product "clear or not" will stunt what life there is left in them.


----------



## P550 (Apr 11, 2009)

Bricktownguy said:


> whats the verdict p550?? What is it like?


 Got the samples but never got around to trying them out. I spoke to a couple of contractors and got differing opinions on the Roof-It.

The first said great product, will seal your roof for years.

But the second said that it works "too well", in that it won't allow the roof to "breathe" and could cause trapping of rising moisture. He did say, however, that it could be a temporary solution if the shingles are in real bad shape, to stop leaks until the whole roof is replaced.

Seems to me that if some way of circulating air in the attic is devised the trapping of moisture would not be a problem. Perhaps having an AC air intake up there? Or a fan? I don't know.

I did call the company that makes it and they said that the trapping of moisture was not an issue, and that in all the years they have sold it they have never hard of a customer report this kind of problem. So don't know really.


----------



## AaronB (Jan 29, 2005)

Trapping moisture in a shingle system???? WTF? Get a new roof, it will save you time, money, and aggravation.


----------



## Lugnut (Oct 27, 2009)

ACE Hardware sells a clear rubbery brush on product. I cannot recall the name but it comes in quart and half gallon cans. It can be applied over dry or wet surfaces.


----------



## Uncle Bill (Apr 8, 2012)

*Things change and it's 2012*

There are different elastomeric products on the market that can be sprayed on or rolled on a shingle roof. Some of them "breathe" and some of them don't. The products that breathe will eventually leak under the weight of pooled water. The guys that make products that don't breath sometime claim their products are superior. Ain't necessarily so. Their products just may be superior on _flat _roofs. 
If you are coating a _shingle_ roof I would use an elastomeric product that breathes. Shingles breathe when installed on a slope roof. When you apply a elastomeric product to a shingle roof you are welding the shingles together. The advantage to that is elastomeric treated roofs can withstand hurricane level winds. But if the elastomeric roof coating isn't microporous (i.e. doesn't breathe) you'd better hope the roof has excellent ventilation. We all know most don't. 
Techniseal (TM) makes a product that is microporous, as do others. Techniseal makes their product in several colours as well as clearcoat. This company has been selling a shingle coating product for 15 years.
LiquidRubber (TM) makes products that don't breathe. Excellent for flat roofs; the British Museam used their product. 

As for guys who say, "Why bother?, just strip and reshingle", I gotta ask you, why would you spend twice as much money (or more) to put on new shingles? My last so called "20 year" shingles lasted 8 years. I didn't want to repeat that experience. That's why I started researching alternatives. And don't tell me it's my fault for having poor ventilation. I repeatedly asked the roofer if I needed more vents and was told no. Of course, maybe that just says something about roofers (BTW, the company we hired had been in business for 11 years, hardly a fly by night). 

My opinion now is the only reason to shingle is because you plan on selling your house in the next couple of years and the roof is too far gone to apply an elastomeric coating to it. If you plan to stay in your house and need a roof, apply an elastomeric coating or get a metal roof (or other alternative to shingles). 

Shingles are as dead as $60 a barrel oil. Which, come to think of it, is why they aren't worth using anymore. At $100 a barrel there's hardly any oil in an asphalt shingle anymore. And so they just don't last.


----------

